
NASA and SpaceX Are Feuding. Will They Make Up? - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/10/science/nasa-spacex-elon-musk.html
======
rpmisms
Does it matter? NASA needs SpaceX at the moment, looks like that arrangement
will continue.

